# blessed acres farm



## sixhubbs

I'm looking at a puppy from Blessed Acres Farm. I saw a post here from a few years ago that said it might be a puppy mill. Has anyone heard of this place?


----------



## Hiraeth

Haven't heard of it. I'd be leery of a place that specializes in Collies, CKCs and is selling dogs called 'Miniature Golden Retrievers'.

Their advertising statement says:



> First generation Mini Golden Retriever. Mother 60 pound AKC Golden Retriever father 18 pound AKC grand champion sired Cavalier King Charles Spaniel so these pups will be a little smaller than the Cocker/Golden Retriever crosses previous litters have matured from the mid twenties to the upper 30 pound range. Puppies will be vet checked prior to sale and both parents are hip and heart checked. We sell all pups with a 5yr health guarantee, microchipped, dewormed, vaccinated, with a sample of grain free puppy food, and registration papers as Mini Golden Retrievers. Located in central Va. We took and posted new pics Oct 22 and have several short videos available one showing how much Zeke loves the cat.


Seems pretty reasonable to me, if that's all actually being done. 

Any particular reason you're interested in these puppies? CKCs are pretty well known for having horrible health problems and people on this forum recommend you by one from a breeder who screens and health tests extensively.


----------



## SirviRavenWind

I am assuming this is the collie breeder? I would look at how many litters a year they have and what dogs they use. If they are using the same stud dog more then 3 times a year it is a good indication that it is one to be avoided. Breeders that used the word "adoption" are also often a no go, you are not adopting you are buying.


----------



## SirviRavenWind

Hiraeth said:


> Haven't heard of it. I'd be leery of a place that specializes in Collies, CKCs and is selling dogs called 'Miniature Golden Retrievers'.
> 
> Their advertising statement says:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty reasonable to me, if that's all actually being done.
> 
> Any particular reason you're interested in these puppies? CKCs are pretty well known for having horrible health problems and people on this forum recommend you by one from a breeder who screens and health tests extensively.


 If it is this one yes I would not do anything with them. I really hate the whole "mini" thing and I have gotten so many people as me about "Mini" cockers--there is not such thing as a mini cocker.


----------



## sixhubbs

Thanks, I didn't know that CKC's have health issues. We were looking into the mini Goldens because we love Golden Retrievers but wanted a little smaller dog.


----------



## Hiraeth

sixhubbs said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that CKC's have health issues. We were looking into the mini Goldens because we love Golden Retrievers but wanted a little smaller dog.


If you start a thread and post what you're looking for in a dog and ask for breed suggestions, lots of people on this forum could provide you with information as to which breeds or mixes fit your criteria and are healthier than CKCs tend to be


----------



## doglover2938432

i realize this is an old thread but in case anyone comes across this, i just want to say we got our mini golden from blessed acre farms in may 2015 and he is perfect!!! they were a little difficult to work with so we weren't sure what to expect, but he is beautiful with the sweetest personality.


----------

